# DUK Care Events 2013



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2013)

These are great for kids & young adults.   Kids go off with 1 set of docs & nuses & perents go for talks with others. Everyone learns something !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2013)

Has enybody been on these events before ?  I went on one last year as a helper & was immpressed how much was going on. Very well organised Kids went off in one area to play or learn. Parents got talks off experts in another area. I was in charge of about 5 & one had not self injected before. A bit of encouragement from me & others. Done !  Kids got a lot out of it. Duk web site "care events".


----------



## Monica (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, we went about 5ish years ago, not long after diagnosis


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 7, 2013)

I went to about 8 as a child, both on my own and with my parents and they were so great for confidence building and just having fun. I've since attended lots of them as an adult, running presentation slots talking to parents about what it's like to grow up with diabetes. 

I can't recommend them highly enough as a chance to just have a chat with some people in a similar situation to you, share experiences, gain confidence and inevitably learn something new. Much like this forum but with food provided!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done Allison. I wished they had them in the mid sixties Cos they are good. The type of people who go are very nice


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2013)

What did you think of the event you went to Monica ? & was it for a week or weekend ? Was it helpful to you & your family ?


----------



## Monica (Feb 16, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> What did you think of the event you went to Monica ? & was it for a week or weekend ? Was it helpful to you & your family ?



It was for a day only. The girls had a great time away from us parents. I actually can't remember if it was helpful. All I remember is that I cried buckets


----------



## gabesmum (Mar 10, 2013)

*new type 1 mum to 1 year old any oyhers out there?*

Hi there

my son Gabriel was diagnosed valentines day and we have'nt really hit the ground yet, I will stop crying eventually right? And stop wanting to punch parents who belittle the gravity of the disease while bouncing non diabetic child on lap while I struggle with needles and lunch and mood swings and my tears...................

sense of humour failure week 1, pass the wine......... 
gebesmum


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2013)

You'll be OK Gabesmum, with that attitude.  (the wine LOL)

{{{Hugs}}}

When you get to my advanced age (cos look, we DO survive intact, honest!) you then have to start fending off the tales of somebody they know whose foot dropped off and my diabetes - obviously - can't be as bad as that person's, cos mine are still attached and fully functional.

However for those moments you have already experienced a few malicious thoughts cross my mind and it is upon thos epeople on whome I wish diabetes and smile.   And shortly after realise that should this actually happen to their child, well they won't survive to a ripe healthy old age like your baby will, so I better stop wishing it on em and thank God it's me/you who has this problem not them because I am far more intelligent and I'll make damn sure I/your baby stay healthy/grows up healthy!

And feel righteously superior for just a few brief and delicious minutes.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2013)

Well said TW.  I wont say its not as bad as you think but you really have to try & keep cool & you will learn. Sorry you had to join the club but you have come to a good site for help & understanding. Duk kids care events are excellent for parents & kids. I went to Telford last year as a helper & it was good for folks.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 10, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Has enybody been on these events before ?  I went on one last year as a helper & was immpressed how much was going on. Very well organised Kids went off in one area to play or learn. Parents got talks off experts in another area. I was in charge of about 5 & one had not self injected before. A bit of encouragement from me & others. Done !  Kids got a lot out of it. Duk web site "care events".



Hobie, do you need anything in particular to volunteer? Like experience of being with children or a CRB (think that's right) check?


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 10, 2013)

gabesmum said:


> Hi there
> 
> my son Gabriel was diagnosed valentines day and we have'nt really hit the ground yet, I will stop crying eventually right? And stop wanting to punch parents who belittle the gravity of the disease while bouncing non diabetic child on lap while I struggle with needles and lunch and mood swings and my tears...................
> 
> ...



*hug*
It will pass, it took mum a good cry by the washer to accept it had happened to me.
It's ignorance on behalf of others, trust me I often want to punch people who come out with ignorant comments or switch places.
How is your son finding it all? And how old is he?

And wine always help, trust me. I'm diabetic


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2013)

You'll need an enhanced CRB, a normal one only covers normal adults, when you work with kids or vulnerable adults, it's the enhanced one.  Cos I just had to have a normal one to do a lay volunteer thing at a hospital with adults - and most of em I needed to speak to were HCPs and I was never left alone with a patient!  LOL

Ring DUK and ask em!  They are only in Camden so it will be no prob you turning up there with your passport, utility bills etc to prove you are you and be photocopied, so the check can be done, if they accept you LOL


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 10, 2013)

trophywench said:


> You'll need an enhanced CRB, a normal one only covers normal adults, when you work with kids or vulnerable adults, it's the enhanced one.  Cos I just had to have a normal one to do a lay volunteer thing at a hospital with adults - and most of em I needed to speak to were HCPs and I was never left alone with a patient!  LOL
> 
> Ring DUK and ask em!  They are only in Camden so it will be no prob you turning up there with your passport, utility bills etc to prove you are you and be photocopied, so the check can be done, if they accept you LOL



Thank you.
Ha! I love the lol after the if they accept you bit


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 11, 2013)

DUK run training for all the volunteers which will cover the CRB stuff too, so if you apply you'll be walked through it all. They're pretty well organised when it comes to recruiting volunteers for their care events.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 11, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> DUK run training for all the volunteers which will cover the CRB stuff too, so if you apply you'll be walked through it all. They're pretty well organised when it comes to recruiting volunteers for their care events.



Thank you, I'll have a look tomorrow


----------

